# [udev] Waiting for uevents to be processed ... 30sec

## novazur

Hi,

First, sorry for my english, so I'll try to be quick.

For few days (don't know exactly when because I'm not the regular user), on one PC (laptop), udev takes 30sec to start.

You can see it on http://pastebin.com/LXbNht4Q, at the end of the page.

```
# emerge --info udev

Portage 2.2.1 (default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop/kde, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.15-r3, 3.10.7-gentoo-r1 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.10.7-gentoo-r1-x86_64-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_Dual_CPU_T2390_@_1.86GHz-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:     2047236 total,   1753096 free

KiB Swap:    2000088 total,   2000088 free

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 29 Sep 2013 16:30:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (GNU Binutils) 2.23.1

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [enabled]

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p45

dev-java/java-config:     2.1.12-r1

dev-lang/python:          2.7.5-r2, 3.2.5-r2

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.10.2-r2

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.11.8

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6, 1.12.6, 1.13.4

sys-devel/binutils:       2.23.1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.6.3

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.2

sys-devel/make:           3.82-r4

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.9 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.15-r3

Repositories: gentoo x-portage

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/download/Linux/gentoo/portage"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--with-bdeps y --keep-going"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs buildsyspkg ccache config-protect-if-modified distcc distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo http://mirror.jamit.de/gentoo/ http://pinguin.ittelkom.ac.id/mirror/gentoo/"

LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://novazur.fr/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi aim alsa amd64 audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo caps cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus declarative dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif faac fam fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac gdbm gif gphoto2 gtk gtk2 gtkhtml hal iconv imlib jabber java jpeg kde kipi lcms ldap libnotify libsamplerate lm_sensors mad matroska mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis openal opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf phonon plasma png policykit portaudio qt3 qt3support qt4 readline scanner sdl semantic-desktop session sndfile sox speex spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd theora tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l vorbis wifi win32codecs wxwidgets x264 xcb xcomposite xinerama xml xpm xscreensaver xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="canon ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="fr fr_FR" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_2" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

=================================================================

                        Package Settings

=================================================================

sys-fs/udev-204 was built with the following:

USE="acl gudev hwdb introspection keymap kmod openrc -doc -firmware-loader (-selinux) -static-libs"
```

I had +firmware-loader first, but read something about it so tried to disable, unsuccessfully.

```
# grep TMPFS /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_XATTR=y
```

thanks by advance for your help, but please, try to be simple.

----------

## Featherfoot

I have the same problem.

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

You have some problem with a USB device.

----------

## Featherfoot

Is there a way to troubleshoot which device has the problem?

----------

## novazur

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> You have some problem with a USB device.

 

It seems to be true. I have 2 USB devices : mouse & printer

If I unplug the printer, no delay for udev.

But my printer works fine. So what can be the problem ?

Is it possible that is due by recent updates like cups / hplip etc... ?

Or is it "just" an harware problem ?

----------

## creaker

It seems like kernel / hardware detection problem.

You can disable cups ("rc-update del cups default") and try to boot without it, just for checking.

----------

## xaviermiller

emerge --info ?

If you have recent CUPS, don't use usblp module.

----------

## novazur

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> emerge --info ?

 

Already in the first post

 *Quote:*   

> If you have recent CUPS, don't use usblp module.

 

I don't use usblp anymore, for a long time.

----------

## novazur

 *creaker wrote:*   

> It seems like kernel / hardware detection problem.
> 
> You can disable cups ("rc-update del cups default") and try to boot without it, just for checking.

 

But... cupsd is launched very later after udev... I can't see how cups start can modify udev start.

I'll be able to test tomorrow.

----------

## creaker

 *novazur wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But... cupsd is launched very later after udev... I can't see how cups start can modify udev start.
> 
> 

 

yes, at the moment when udev awaits for devices, cups is not started yet. So cups can not exert influence on udev and should not be a delay causer.

I meant you can disable cups just to confirm it.

It is udev/kernel/hardware problem.

----------

## novazur

 *creaker wrote:*   

> yes, at the moment when udev awaits for devices, cups is not started yet. So cups can not exert influence on udev and should not be a delay causer.
> 
> I meant you can disable cups just to confirm it.

 

As expected, it doesn't change anything.

 *Quote:*   

> It is udev/kernel/hardware problem.

 

So, what can I do/try ?

----------

## creaker

Disable udev (as well as cupsd was disabled) and try again. If box will boot without delay - its a udev or kernel issue.

Once booted start udev manually (probably with -debug option, it may give some additional info), will udev freeze or not?

The most common reason of hang is that udev can't load kernel module (or loads it with troubles).

Try to blacklist modules, in the first instance the modules that may be relevant to usb/printing.

----------

## novazur

My english is certainly too bad to make you understand the real problem. Or, you didn't read the first post correctly.

I have the delay WHEN I start (ou restart) udev, so, OF COURSE, if I disable udev, I won't have delay.

Did you follow the link to the log ?

You can see the delay IN the log, at the end, DURING udev start, not before, not after, DURING.

I explain again :

I have a usb printer working well, but, when udev starts, it makes a 30sec delay when this printer is plugged (see log linked in the first post), and not if not plugged.

So the problem is about udev AND this printer. I don't use usblp. And this problem is recent.

What can I try/test/do to solve this borrowing problem ?

----------

## creaker

Your link leads to nowhere: paste was removed.

May be you already tried to disable udev, but nothing about it (udev disabling) was said in your first post. So I've suggested to disable udev autoload and run it manually. Sorry if I overlooked something.

----------

## novazur

 *creaker wrote:*   

> Your link leads to nowhere: paste was removed.

 

Ah, ok, I'll link it again asap.

 *Quote:*   

> May be you already tried to disable udev, but nothing about it (udev disabling) was said in your first post. So I've suggested to disable udev autoload and run it manually. Sorry if I overlooked something.

 

Of course, if I don't use udev, I won't have problem with udev anymore... I also can destroy the printer...

----------

